# Dog Proof Website



## shoningram (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys if you are a fan of dog proof traps like I am, check out this site.

dogprooftrapper.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been using dogproof traps for the first time this year. They are easy to use, but I have noticed that they can mess up the wrist of anything they catch, usually messing up the skin on the wrist. When its very cold, the arm and skin has been freezing to the traps. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to limit damage?


----------



## shoningram (Dec 6, 2015)

Jon unfortunately there is not a lot you can do to a DP. The raccoons furs I skin are cut off just below the hold site so it doesn't matter. What else are you catching and what bait are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I started trapping season really late this year, and I only have a half dozen dog proof traps currently set out for raccoons. Fur prices aren't very good this year, so this is more for nuisance trapping and education purposes. First time that my 17 year old cousin has been able to go trapping with me. Pretty sure he enjoys us checking trap now as much as hunting. So far I have caught 13 opossums, 5 raccoons and a skunk. I'm using a mix of dry cat food and marshmellows. I also put Caven's Moonshine Lure or fish oil around the traps as an attractant.

I usually have the dog proofs attached with wire cable to trees and all my traps have double swivels. I tried using one trap with a 14" rebar stake, but the raccoon managed to pull it out of the ground somehow.

I understand that the damage doesn't really matter if I'm selling all the fur because of how the pelts are stretched, but I was just hoping there was a way to make it easier to remove the trapped animals when it's freezing cold instead of it being stuck to the traps.

I have 3 conibears setup for beavers and have caught 3 beavers so far. I've also caught 4 muskrats in the conibear beaver sets. I have a 19 pound, 46 pound and 55 pound beaver. Will post pictures of the beavers later. Currently I'm having to chip through 1-3" of ice to check my beaver traps.

Ground has been frozen solid around here for a couple weeks, so I haven't had a chance to get coyote traps out yet. I noticed yesterday, in the snow. that every single one of my traps had coyotes tracks visiting them. Hopefully with the warmer weather we are supposed to have this week, the animals will start moving around again.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Lost a big raccoon tonight. He was stuck in a dog proof trap but he was tangled up in a small pine tree. As I pulled up on the 4 wheeler, he jerked free of the trap and took off. All that was left in the trap was the front paw. Looks like the trap broke his leg and he was able to get free. Looks like these dog proofs have a spring that is too strong.


----------

